# Removing rust spots from hull and non-skid deck



## Action Johnson (Feb 4, 2016)

I just picked up a Waterman from FL last week and in the bright sun it the dry non-skid looks great, the hull is discolored a little but its not to bad. But when the boat gets wet the boat looks like someone was using a grinder near it and sprayed one side of the boat and most of the flat surface with the sparks, ive seen the same thing happen with vehicles. So there are tiny rust spots all over the boat, its not horrible but its very unpleasing to the eye. I saw a similar thread on removing rust stains but i think most of that was from the hardware leeching onto the surface. Im pretty sure the rust will continue to come back as long as the metal flakes are melted into the gel coat, but im just going to have to stay on top of it. 

Here are my list of options that i have seen, I am curious if anyone has been in the same or similar situation as me and what worked best, or maybe have a different option.

-Bar Keepers Friend
-Muriatic acid
-Iron Out
-Krud Cutter Rust Remover
-Whink Rust Stain Remover
-CLR - Calcium Lime Rust Remover
-FSR - Fiberglass stain remover
-On and Off
-Soft Scrub

Thanks for your help!


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

you could try sanding with 500, 1000, 2000 paper on the hull if none of the above works. Of course, that won't work on the non-skid


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Maybe get a strong magnet like they had on Breaking Bad to pick them up. jj

I had something like that show up on my boat after a return trip from the Keys last year and it washed away after a couple washings.

Don't think it was actually ferrous material rusting....Just looked like it.


----------



## Action Johnson (Feb 4, 2016)

MariettaMike said:


> Maybe get a strong magnet like they had on Breaking Bad to pick them up. jj
> 
> I had something like that show up on my boat after a return trip from the Keys last year and it washed away after a couple washings.
> 
> Don't think it was actually ferrous material rusting....Just looked like it.



Hmmm i sure hope thats the case. I try some less extreme things first.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I had a good experience with FSR. Just be sure to wear gloves.


----------



## Plantation (Nov 24, 2015)

FSR worked pretty well on my boat also


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I have used whink rust stain remover for years on all of my boats. It works great on fiberglass. Squirt it on the stain, let it sit for a minute and wipe off, the stain will wipe off.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Don't use anything abrasive.

I use oxalic acid. It is the main ingredient in bar keepers without the scratches.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Bar Keepers Friend. https://www.barkeepersfriend.com/


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Whink is hydroflouric acid, nothing abrasive just an fyi. My local maverick dealer showed it to me years ago


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

Goof Off is at most grocery stores and works really well on rust. Main ingredient is oxalic acid.
Spray on let sit 5 mins rinse off.


----------



## Action Johnson (Feb 4, 2016)

Ended up getting some FSR from a local place and its working well!


----------

